# fifteen52 Tarmacs are back in stock! 17x8, 17x9, 18x8.5, 18x9.5



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Our long awaiting shipments of the popular Tarmac wheels are in and most fitments/colors are back in stock! Along with the original 18x8.5, we now have 17x8, 17x9, and 18x9.5 versions available. Staggered fitments are no problem! 



17x8 - 4x100, 4x108, 5x100, 5x120
17x9 - 5x100, 5x114.3, 5x120
18x8.5 - 5x100, 5x108, 5x112, 5x120
18x9.5 - 5x100, 5x112, 5x114.3, 5x120


Standard colors are Brilliant Silver or Gloss White, custom finishes are available.

As usual, we are keeping stock of blank/raw castings for custom fitments. If you don't see something listed above, we can probably make it for you!

Order online at WEAREFIFTEEN52.COM. Contact us at 213-373-1552 or [email protected] with any questions!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Look at all that brake clearance, these wheels clear all brakes


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Don't mean to be greedy but what the hell... any plans on 19's or 20's? The Beetle needs bigger wheels to look right.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Cast 19" wheels are planned for next year. Right now we offer 1pc forged monoblock and 3pc forged split wheels in any size up to 22". 

19" forged monoblock F-40-style Tarmac









20" 3pc forged Tarmac Split









18" 3pc forged, front mount, Tarmac TR Split


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a set of 18x8.5 and 9.5s spaced out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Because Racekor


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected]2 (Jul 17, 2009)

We also have blank wheels so we can do custom bolt patterns, custom offsets and custom colors.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

How about a real JDM Prius


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> How about a real JDM Prius


I just threw up

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ahaha now i will definitely buy a Prius if I can't get it to look as good as that!!! Lol :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry not sure how long this deal will last.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

We can make them with extra pieces too


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We can make them with extra pieces too


Sexy, who's beetle is that?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

It is a customers car with some Newing bits and our 3 piece Tarmac TRs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Winner of the Gran Turismo Best European Import at SEMA with our new 3 piece forged Formula TRs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Best wheel and tire from SEMA, our 3 piece Tarmac TRs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

You asked and it was extended


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry and get in on this deal before it is too late.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Happy Veteran's Day!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We can also do 3 piece forged or 1 piece forged


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for Black Friday prices


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or Email for special Black Friday pricing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry and get in on these deals


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Black Friday deals good until cyber Monday


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry we are running low on certain sizes


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have these in other bolt patterns and blank wheels for custom bolt patterns and offsets


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a set with a machined face


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We also have a few custom 1 and 3 piece forged wheel designs as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Grab some stocking stuffers








http://fifteen52.us/shop-2/#!/~/product/category=463412&id=18323018


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Tarmacs and STs are always a good match


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Work Van


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email me to spend some Christmas money


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Happy New Year bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Big game bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a set of 19" Forged Monoblock Tarmacs for a customer in Japan


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have lots of other bolt patterns available and blank wheels that we can do custom bolt patterns and offsets


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are some 16" 3 piece Classic F40 Tarmacs for Reflex Auto Design


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

So you like our 3pc teardrops? This set just happens to be for sale...

18x9 ET20 215/40-18
18x10 ET16 225/40-18

Can be drilled to any PCD. Hit me up for special pricing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price on these
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a pic of someone that got some new Tarmacs for their rally car


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for a great price on the wheels right now
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

1 piece cast or 1 piece forged or 3 piece forged available


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are the new Forged Tarmac 348s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Super Bowl bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope everyone made it out from the storm unscathed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry these are going fast but we still have a good amount of blank wheels for custom fitments.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some New Zealand Tarmacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Chris, 

What's the latest on the Newing-Alpil stuff for our Beetles? I thought I remember reading somewhere that you guys were close to bringing those over here. 

Any idea about timeframe and possible pricing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We can get any of that stuff but it has to be ordered and it is not cheap and take a while to get here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Remember we can also do 1 piece or 3 piece forged wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry we don't have many sets left.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

5x100 17x8, 17x9 and 18x8.5 all in stock as well as blanks for custom fitments.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Tarmac sighting at UD


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry we are down to 1 set of predrilled 5x112 18x8.5 et45 wheels in stock, but we do have some blanks available


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Running low on the blank 18x8.5s but we can do the forged 3 piece in any size


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some 3 piece wheels in the making


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We also have some 17x9 et45 and et30 in 5x114.3 that we can pair with some wobble bolts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are running very low on the blank 18x8.5s and we have 1 set of machined and raw finish 5x112 17x8 et20 and 17x9 et20 for a great price.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are sold out of blank 18s but we do have blank 17x8s and 17x9s or 3 piece wheels are always available.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Custom 1 or 3 piece are also available


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We can also do custom forged wheels in 1 or 3 piece in and sizes from 15" to 22" and up to 12" wide.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry these are going fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Post up some installed pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are some 18" 3 piece Formula's that clear a set of Porsche 18z calipers


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have a couple sets of 5x112 18x9.5 et45 in gloss white and maybe 1 set in silver. Hurry before they are gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Mullets galore


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have 1 set of 5x112 17x8 et20 and 17x9 et20 that are raw and waiting for PC and we have maybe 1 set of 5x112 18x8.5 et45 and 18x9.5 et45 that would need PC as well. And we maybe have 1 set of 5x112 18x9.5 et45 all around, but hurry these will not last long.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

3 piece 348s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We now have 2 custom piece wheels available with special introductory pricing for the month of June, they are available in 15-18" and 20"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Custom 1 and 3 piece forged wheels are also available in quite a few styles.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some new 348s at Waterfest


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

These are our 18" and 16" forged 2 piece Formula's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have 1 set of 5x112 18x9.5 et45 in white


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Wheels of Waterwerks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get those H2oi orders in now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

A new polished 2 piece Formula


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry h2o is only a couple weeks away.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Directional Teardrops coming to life


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Mullets and 348s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some pics from H2oi


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some custom forged F40 Tarmacs on Ken Block's Focus ST that we built for him


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Something a little different


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for cast or 1,2 or 3 piece forged pricing
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some wheels just in time for SEMA


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

New wheels and some fans


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some 2 piece Formula's on a widebody Porsche 965


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Polished 2 pc R40 Tarmacs on a 1029hp Honda Odyssey


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We will be making the TurboMacs in 17 and 18" this spring, sans fans.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are doing Black Friday deals again, PM or email me for a deal on ST coils, KW coils, SoloWerks coils, B&G coils, Miro wheels or our wheels. We are doing buy 3 get 1 free on all in stock cast Tarmacs.

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

It's Black Friday
PM or email for the lowest price


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Still time to get a Black Friday/Cyber Monday deal


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are doing a VERY limited number run of TEN sets of forged 18x9 Turbomacs by Ken Block. Almost any custom offset and any PCD is available. Only $899.52 per wheel** with standard finish (normally $1099.52)

PM/Email [email protected] for more info and details.

** Turbofans not included. We might make a limited run of them, but we're not sure as of now


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> New wheels and some fans


What model are these; can it get them in 19s.

Do the fans fit all wheels, can I even get them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Right now we are not producing the fans. We can build the wheels in 19", they are forged and built to your specs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some brushed Tarmac TRs going on a Porsche 964


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price on the cast, 1, 2 or 3 piece forged wheels
[email protected]

Also we have a set of 5x112 17x9 et45 Tarmacs in silver, hit me up for a deal on them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some new wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Forged Monoblock TurboMacs in stock in 18x9, you pick the bolt pattern, offset and color


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

extremely tempted to get a set of turbomacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

LMK this is a great deal on some unique forged wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Only 2 more sets of the forged TurboMacs in 18x9 at the special pricing of $899 each in any bolt pattern, offset and color.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

3 piece SC TurboMacs


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

when are the cast version of the turbomacs comingopcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

This summer


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Profile of 3 piece SC TurboMacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Forged Monoblock TurboMacs in brushed with tinted clear coat


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Forged 2pc or Forged 3pc


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Killin me Chris! All of the fifteen52 wheels are gorgeous.  :heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Just some new stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some new wheels from us, the Magnum Walker Outlaw 001









And the video Outlaw Fever


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

WOW! Those are AMAZING!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some Forged 3pc Formula TR's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Centers for some 19" Integrale SC's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Japanese Mullets


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

If you guys were to do a cast monoblock with the Formula Classic design, I'd be all over buying your wheels and telling everyone I know about the awesome service and products you put out. I mean I already tell everyone about your wheels but I have OEMs on my car. Just saying...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

3pc Touren SC's on a new A3


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

How much for a set of cast 18x9 turbo macs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have not released the cast TurboMacs, but we do have Forged 1pc Monoblock TurboMacs in stock in 18x9 and we can drill any bolt pattern, offset and color.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Ken Block's new Gymkhana 7 car, 845hp AWD Mustang with 3 piece Fifteen52 R40 wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The new Gymkhana 7 is live


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Every time I go to check out inventory the wheels I'm interested in are sold out or not available. I'm hoping that means you guys are killing it and making mad stacks..... that's how the kids are saying it, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Well we are sold out of the cast wheels and the forged wheels are built to your specs so they show up as not available. Which ones were you interested in?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Well we are sold out of the cast wheels and the forged wheels are built to your specs so they show up as not available. Which ones were you interested in?


Cast wheels. Tarmacs to be specific. Hopefully they'll be in stock as spring approaches.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes they should be back in stock by then


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best deal
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


Get in on these deals this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Black Friday deals all weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

2pc Forged TurboMacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have a set of slightly used fifteen52 2pc Circuits (17x8 ET30 4x100) available wrapped in 205/40-17 Toyo Proxes tires. The setup has less than 300 miles and used solely for the SEMA Show last month. $3,000 for this like new setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I will be here all weekend taking orders
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

This spring the 19" cast Tarmac R43 wheels are coming


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

New 3 piece Forged Formula LTWs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Cast Tarmacs and Cast TurboMacs will be in stock in April and now will be even lighter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Preorder starting this week for Tarmacs in 17x8, 17x9, 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 and TurboMacs in 17x8 and 18x9. With more sizes and designs to follow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are now taking preorders, get those orders in before they sell out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all, these Tarmacs will be lighter than the last ones.


----------

